# Wife comforts husband...



## bnz506 (Jun 1, 2007)

RIP: CPL. Nicholas P. Rapavi...

I looked up the story of their son and what an amazing story...

"While on patrol Friday, Rapavi kept his squad back while putting himself in harm's way by going first through a gate in a situation he thought looked suspicious. He was shot in the neck, his father, Paul Rapavi, said yesterday."
http://www.arlingtoncemetery.net/nprapavi.htm

Shot at Arlington Cemetery on Memorial Day...


----------



## PNA (Jun 1, 2007)

Reality is brutal......


----------



## GrfxGuru (Jun 1, 2007)

If only we lived in a world where the posibility of taking these photos did not exist...war is a terrible thing, I think the photo captures the feelings perfectly. But some how I feel as if I'm intruding by seeing the moment.

Regards,
Peter Witham


----------



## Kerri Rae (Jun 1, 2007)

Great picture, real emotion.

What do you think the milk jug is for?


----------



## bnz506 (Jun 1, 2007)

I think it was water... It was a very hot day.

I shot them from the back because I couldnt bring my self to shoot anyones sobbing face.

I was so ****ed at the news photographers swarming around like a pack of vultures over their pray sticking their cameras in peoples crying faces as they morn the loss of their child or family member.  I understand its there job and that someone has to capture the story but Im glad its not me doing it because it feels very disrespectful.  Professional photojournalists and other people here may have a different opinion on this but this is my feelings on the matter.


----------



## LeighAnn (Jun 2, 2007)

Great capture........and a dose of reality.


----------



## mentos_007 (Jun 2, 2007)

this is a wonderful picture! the story behind it is extremely brutal but full of emotions, which you have captured perfectly! great job!


----------



## morydd (Jun 2, 2007)

To me, a picture like this captures the emotion much better than a picture of their faces might have. The emotions are much deeper than just the sorrow of the moment. This picture speaks to not just the sorrow and loss, but the love and support as well.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 3, 2007)

The reality of war is that men die and families morn.  It's a shame that we grow callous about it.  Shots like this help to remind us of the terrible price of war.  God bless our men and women in harms way and god bless America. 

When freedom of the press is being assaulted all over the world, It is nice to live in a country where something like this could be posted, even if it were against the established party lines.  We sometimes take our freedom for granted, and almost always forget who won it for us and who defends it.  Let us pray for the men and women who stand ready to protect our freedom and pray for those around the world who are struggling to secure or keep their own.

Men and women with cameras have a role in securing our liberty as well.  With the light of truth shining on them, it is hard for men to tell the big lie convincingly.  Okay stepping down from my soap box.


----------



## Tammy (Jun 3, 2007)

I agree with Morydd.  I think this is powerful because it is from the back.  Well done.


----------



## Kristen6877 (Jun 3, 2007)

Great shot of a not-so-perfect world. :thumbup:


----------

